# Vom Pegasus



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me anything about Vom Pegasus in West Virginia? After it being suggested that the best way to learn about the different lines, is to go around the dogs. I have been searching to see what is close and they are all but around the corner. Just wondering if anyone could give me input? I'd also be open to any place else you may think is close and worth while. Thanks for your time!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this the website?

German Shepherd, Dog Training, Grooming, Boarding, Breeding and Sales - Contact Us


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, that is it.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I was looking at Kimber, the male stud dog. OFA Hips and Elbow but no other info so I looked him up on the OFA website.
His name is actually "vom" not "von" as stated on the website.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Hips are "fair". Could this be why they didn't state the results in their description of Kimber?
Can't find any OFA info on Kimber's dam either.

Just thought I'd put that out there. I'm sure the experts here will have more insight for you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Fair is still passing, breedable. Kimber's sire is a2 "fast normal" ZW 94, dam is a1 "normal" ZW 82.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hardy is a well known schutzhund competitor....Dachs Listor Tor was owned by Joyce Burdette in MD, and has been dead for a long time....but was a very very accomplished dog....just through a quick glance...

Lee


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

SO,this would be a safe start?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Personally I don't see any reason to automatically rule it out. I'd want to go see the dogs and talk to the breeder about their temperaments.


----------

